# PC Beach Surf fishing tips needed.. TIA



## jnail923 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm visiting Panama city beach this weekend, and was going to do a little Surf fishing. 

I've got 2 7ft rods with 4000 sized Shimano reels (20lb braid) and was wondering what I might catch this time of year. I was planning on bringing over some frozen Menhaden because I can catch them easily down the road from my house (Slidell, LA). Figured that might be a good bait to use.. 

I might throw some plastics, mirro lure, etc.. 

Any tips will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Pompano off the beach. Redfish, too, depending on the time of day. If you check out the piers, you have a shot at some kings, too. Menhaden of any size are good bait, too, so good choice.


----------



## jnail923 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. 

Any additional information is appreciated.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i think pompano are a little slow now, but other than that what Ringo said


----------

